# Moving again...the paintful journey began



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, as many that know I am in the process of moving, just gonna do the tank journal for the entire process including the set up of the new tank.
Here are the stock I have and let's see how many would survive the trip. 
The full process would take up to 2 months so I hope by that time I would lower the casualties to the minimum.
1x blue tang
2x TR Bangaii 
2x bi-color blenny
2x TR clown
2xyellow(gold) wrass
1x male green mandarin
1xsnowflake eel
1x cleaner shrimp

I will pass the corals as most are zoa at this moment and I would think they survive the last move in frozen x'mas weather, they should be ok with the warm summer

Current set up:
60g cube 









Target set up
90g semi cube









Shout out for couple people. Thanks to deepRED for the great tank and Thanks to Gord for the fantastic stand. ( a bit bigger than I expect lol but that is easily overcame)

Planning:

I have the tank ready, just deciding on where I should keep the tank. I think I would keep it in the garage. Evetho it is very cold in there during the winter, but I think with heater should be able to keep things happy.
My first step is set up the tank with new Fiji sand and fill the tank half full with 30% of the water that I got from my current water change and the rest with new mixed water.
I also has about 30 to 40 lb of rock that is currently in one of my tank that no longer has live stock (previous seahorse tank =/) and in my sump. They had some hair algae on it, but I would scrap as much as I could then place in the new tank to help on cycle. I hope the cycle can be done within 3 weeks to 4 weeks with heater and a power head.

After that is done, in about 2 weeks, I would have my sump arrived with the shipment of those starfire tank. I would move 50% of my cheato to the new sump and have all the plumbing set up. That should be able to further improves the new tank's cycle.

Hopefully by the end of the 4th weeks. Tank is ready to move in. Again, will do 50% of the water change with my current tank water. I will start moving the live stock over slowly.

If you guys have 3 or 4 bucket with cap that can let me use for the move would be very appreciated.
I will get my first step done this weekend to move the tank to the proper place and maybe even fill it up a bit with some water.

PS: I meant Painful lol not sure why my win8 change the spelling to paintful LMFAO


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with your move, I hate moving regardless of having fish tanks lol I have buckets I can give u but I am not going that way ATM, let me know if u r coming this way


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hate moving tanks but you sound like u got it all planed out good luck


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

good luck with the move frank! Can't wait to see what you do with the bigger cube!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will probaly gonna drop by when I have the tank move to garage


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

current tank is amazing cant wait to see this one


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

well first step is done,
Today I fix and level my tank, fill up about 30g of water. Lay out a drilled PVC pipe for base rocks.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

the pump connect to the PVC lay out would be hide inside rocks once I bring in more LR over. Oh btw, those heater and power head are just there for now, not a perma placement.


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

Cant wait to see this one when you get it all filled up Frank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you come to the BBQ on Saturday, I can probably spare a few buckets with lids. If its end of the month, I can loan you one or two big wheeled 7-days coolers for the big move.

Anthony


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I am force to put my moving on hold as a 180 degree change of approach. instead of moving in with my dad, I decide to make a dip into the water of purchasing my own place. With 3 kids at a very young age, it was really hard for me to accumulate assets, but I think I am able to pull this off. Will wait for the seller to see if he accept my offer or not, should have a better idea in a week or so.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

After 7 hours 43 minutes and handful of seconds, my moving has completed.
Here is my main tank with the stand made by Gordon and the tank from Jeremy.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

The open brain is not doing well and looks like start losing color, it could due to my lack of attention during the whole 2 month move as I didn't do any WC during the process. I also lost 1 of the 2 yellow wrass, it is either still hiding in the sand of my old tank with about 10 inches water in it or is MIA. All other corals are open within a day. I think the way I am cycled the new sand bed with 10 lbs of cured LR and only 1/5 of fresh mixed water works the magic. All reading are great. Water cleared up within 12 hours. I am looking to add more zoa and hope to set up a good looking garden with this tank. I might also add couple Duncan on the top LR on both side.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Glad the move went well.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Also... My wife decide to start her own tank, so I grab my existing rock rubble from the sexy shrimp tank and toss all of them in the 17g Cube tank I got from my recent starphire shipment. I will leave it to her to decide what she want as for coral but as for fish, she got her mind fixed on the small yellow or green clown goby.
Here are few pictures


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

m_class2g said:


> Very nice! Glad the move went well.


Thx , I am very happy with the outcome


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice Frank! It's a Beauty...


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks, I am really looking forward for more corals soon


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I would love to see acroporas and montiporas in there Frank


----------

